

Startup idea: Facebook as a trusted distributed computing service - yters

A startup group could create an app where companies bid on user's processors.  Users only can lose by not participating, so companies would have a huge pool of willing participants.<p>Facebook provides the accountability, allowing a trusted distributed computing community to form.
======
bcater
I talked about a variation of this idea with pg, and he brought up some
important points. First, who uses enterprise software like distributed
computing? Outside of research, it's people unlike us, so what do we know
about them? Pretty much nothing. Additionally, what IT manager at a solid
company is going to buy the "el cheapo" (pg's phrase) solution when there are
guys from Sun telling him/her "Just buy our system, and if anything bad
happens, we'll fix it, and you won't lose your job."

BTW, the RSA Factoring Challenge has been over for some time:
<http://www.rsa.com/rsalabs/node.asp?id=2092>.

But back to my first point, what else - besides trying to factor big numbers -
would I/you/a-20-something-hacker do with a big distributed network? I can't
think of anything.

~~~
yters
True, I can think of a couple, but no killer app ideas. I have considered
integrating it into another idea, though.

------
jsjenkins168
Interesting idea, but why would I (as a user) willingly want to give up my CPU
cycles for another company? Simply put: What is my incentive?

With distributed computing services like Folding@Home or SETI@Home the
incentive is usually to help out with the pursuit of science.

~~~
yters
The companies pay them. Companies bid to have users increase their process'
priority, or promise to pay a percentage of the earnings. Plus, most people
barely use their CPU at all most of the time. If the system was secure with
enforceable contracts, I don't see why this wouldn't work out.

~~~
rms
Computers use a lot less power when they are idle. Do you think distributed
computing can pay enough to cover the user's increased electricity bill plus
enough of a profit to make it worthwhile for the user?

~~~
yters
That's a good point. I'd have to research the issue.

------
comatose_kid
Here's a different version (and I haven't checked to see if such a facebook
app exists): Why not pay users to fill out surveys? Help companies that need
market research, and help consumers (like eRewards).

